# Charlie Clouser - Pensado's Place



## jononotbono (May 1, 2017)

Just been watching this Pensado's Place video featuring Charlie Clouser. Really great watch and love Charlie's music (and approach - I'm a Rock Guitarist originally so some of it resonates)! Sorry if this is old to some but I somehow missed it!


----------



## chimuelo (May 1, 2017)

Hey another guy who likes Roland V-Synth.
I think it's the best synth Roland ever made.

Thanks. Always enjoy hearing anything Charley NINja has to say.
Especially his use of ESX.


----------



## higgs (May 1, 2017)

Thanks, Luke. This is a good watch/listen with the morning cuppa joe.


----------



## gsilbers (May 1, 2017)

I've forgotten about die antwoord. so good.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (May 1, 2017)

Very cool to see Charlie in that interview just like his input here.
Haha, I still have that Rave-o-lution 309 in my basement. 
Working with innovative guys like Trent Reznor and Rob Zombie must have been totally inspiring and influencing.


----------



## synthpunk (May 1, 2017)

Very cool @charlieclouser !


----------



## Flaneurette (May 10, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Just been watching this Pensado's Place video featuring Charlie Clouser. Really great watch and love Charlie's music (and approach - I'm a Rock Guitarist originally so some of it resonates)! Sorry if this is old to some but I somehow missed it!




Yeah it's great. Dave Pensado is amazing too. Didn't know he had it's own show. Instant sub.


----------



## LamaRose (May 10, 2017)

Dave's pretty picky about his guests... good for you Mr. Clouser!


----------

